# Katie is in labour



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

News to follow!

Liz


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Good luck Katie! xx


----------



## ziggyjrt (Sep 8, 2009)

hope all goes well for katie xx


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Good kuck Katie!! So exciting Lizward! More kitties!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

whoooo hooooo how exciting, good luck,xxx


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Yay 

Good luck Katie


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Good luck Katie!x


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Ooh great stuff, Liz - what is she expecting?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Good luck hope her labour is a short one.


----------



## chibi-neko (Sep 1, 2009)

Good luck Katie,hope it's as quick and painless as possible


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

good luck liz and katie


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Good Luck for Katie and Liz

Come on Mona you are lagging behind after keeping me awake a lot of the night


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

One so far, a little boy, I think there might be something wrong with him though, he is crying far more than normal 

She wasn't very large at all, I will be surprised if there are even four. Expecting Asians, a huge number of possiblities for colour.

Liz


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Oh no....i hope he is ok. *vibes for him*

Well done Katie! x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh bless him, fingers crossed he is ok, sending good vibes, xxxxxxx


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi Liz,

I hope things are going OK. Keeping my fingers crossed for your little boy. xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, it's difficult to tell - he has stopped crying now that I have him on a heat pad so maybe he was just cold. Katie is showing very little interest, she wants to get out and go to the older kittens, she's already been out for a drink and then out again for a snack and at one point pushed off round the house looking for the others, but all that is normal for her, she does the minimum very well but that is all she does, which is probably why she never loses condition when feeding kittens. She was interested in the little one when he was born, and one of the other girls wanted to carry him off, so perhaps he is OK after all. I just wish she'd get on and have the next, but the first was tail first and in my experience after a tail first kitten there is often quite a long gap.

I was supposed to be going out this afternoon but obviously that has now gone out the window!

Liz


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

ahhh any more news! oh wow wanting to move around...... Amber didnt move for 2 days lol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well she seems to have settled with him now, just keeps wanting to get up and drink loads of water which isn't much to worry about, she's not dehydrated or ill or anything like that. Still just the one kitten though - I guess it's just possible that there is only one but if so she's a fatty and she never has been before. If there's no progress by tomorrow then I guess it's a vet visit but I'd prefer to avoid a caesarean if I can and that's what vets always want to do.

Liz


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Awwww, come on Katie! 

Here's hoping the little man is ok Liz xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

you sound so calm!! hope theres more news by morning.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, I'm experienced, she's experienced, the kitten has a nice full tummy and I have enough heat pads to rotate them on a regular basis so he stays warm. Katie has just decided to leave him again but that is quite normal for her.

Just to make the evening more interesting, Nigel (four months) has just decided to jump out of the bathroom window (upstairs) - he got himself on the outside windowledge and was sitting there howling, unable to work out how to get back in. By the time we got a set of steps near enough to reach him, he had jumped. Silly clot. He's fine but I rather hope he isn't going to make a habit of it!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

anymore news?? hope mum & the litter one are ok!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lizward said:


> Well, I'm experienced, she's experienced, the kitten has a nice full tummy and I have enough heat pads to rotate them on a regular basis so he stays warm. Katie has just decided to leave him again but that is quite normal for her.
> 
> Just to make the evening more interesting, Nigel (four months) has just decided to jump out of the bathroom window (upstairs) - he got himself on the outside windowledge and was sitting there howling, unable to work out how to get back in. By the time we got a set of steps near enough to reach him, he had jumped. Silly clot. He's fine but I rather hope he isn't going to make a habit of it!


ahhh, do you think there are any more? how many litters has she had ?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

O I'm sure there are more, not only is there a hard lump on her left side but that lump was visibly sticking out a long way last night. The little one is actually really large for the breed - weighing in at 131 grams last night. It's her fifth litter. Still no developments 

Liz


----------



## Effie's Mummy (Sep 11, 2009)

Hope there is more news soon!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lizward said:


> O I'm sure there are more, not only is there a hard lump on her left side but that lump was visibly sticking out a long way last night. The little one is actually really large for the breed - weighing in at 131 grams last night. It's her fifth litter. Still no developments
> 
> Liz


wow thats a size!! mine were all less then 100 on the first day. Any more developments?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hope she's okay and the little one and you.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No, still nothing!

Liz


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Hope all is well, Liz...
Glad li'lun is doing well, and here's hoping for more happy, healthy little chunks!
Good luck!
xxxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, oxytocin this afternoonhad no effect whatsoever except to cause discharge of a small amount of blood, and something that looked frighteningly like pus. So now she's in for a caesar with instructions to spay if anything nasty is going on.

Liz


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lizward said:


> Well, oxytocin this afternoonhad no effect whatsoever except to cause discharge of a small amount of blood, and something that looked frighteningly like pus. So now she's in for a caesar with instructions to spay if anything nasty is going on.
> 
> Liz


oh poor thing, please let us know when you hear something. wheres the kitten?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

He's with her at the vets, less stressful for both of them that way. There were a couple of children in the surgery who had a good "ooh" and "aah" at him!

Just had a call - one more kitten, very slow to get going, hope it makes it. The vet said with the anaethetic they used there should be little transfer to the kittens so they would expect it to be OK. Anyway I'm off to get her now.

Liz


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Good Luck.
Hope everythings ok.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, Katie's fine (got out of her pen a while ago and went wandering around to see what she's been missing!). We have another baby boy but they don't hold out much hope for him, apparently he had a lot of fluid in his nostrils when he came out. He's very dopey and apparently with that anaesthetic he shouldn't be. It's just a case of wait and see - and hope he doesn't get pneumonia.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

He has come round now and is rooting for a nipple - so far so good.

Liz


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh Liz, I hope hes ok. Pleased Katie is ok. They didnt "do" her then? So just two? is this a surprise?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well I didn't actually ask whether they did or not, but seeing as it was a very quick anaesthetic designed so the cat comes round completely very quickly, I assume not. Yes I was only expecting two, she wasn't at all large in fact until she was 7 weeks gone I wasn't even sure she was pregnant.

Liz


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Good that he's latching, is the other one ok? Hope they make it


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh poor boys and mum  Any news on them??


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Hoping all goes well with the little ones.

Glad to hear that Katie is ok now and wishing her and the babies the best of luck !!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well the little one has gained a huge amount of weight overnight so it's so far so good. 

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lizward said:


> Well the little one has gained a huge amount of weight overnight so it's so far so good.
> 
> Liz


Very good. Thank goodness.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad they are doing well. Great news


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hope mum and babies are ok, fingers crossed here, gaining weight is a very good sign, xxxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh what a relief Liz! So glad that Katie & the little ones are doing good. Long may it continue! xx


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Good to hear that Katie and her 2 bundles of joy are doing well 

There is no way that I would have managed to stay as calm about all that as you did Liz :thumbup: xx


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad everything is ok, can't wait for pics. Did you have to have Katie spayed in the end?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes I must do photos. I am pretty sure they didn't spay her but I didn't actually ask. I guess I will find out in due course!

They are all doing well still.

Liz


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

lizward said:


> Well the little one has gained a huge amount of weight overnight so it's so far so good.
> 
> Liz


oh thats such a relief, im so pleased. x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Here they are.









Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww they are beautiful! How is mummy now?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

She's fine thanks, they recover incredibly quickly from a caesarean and she has been completely back to normal since yesterday, apart from her shaved tummy!

Liz


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

The kittens are adorable

Im glad Mum and Babies are doing well x


----------



## Effie's Mummy (Sep 11, 2009)

Aw wow, just got round to catching up with this thread. Well done to Katie, glad to hear the littller boy came through and is gaining weight. They're such sweeties, lots of hugs to them. xoxo


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are so cute, gorgeous,


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Very cute.


----------

